# elephant in the living room, elephant in the room = ελέφαντας στο σαλόνι, ελέφαντας στο δωμάτιο



## nickel (Oct 24, 2009)

Elephant in the living room. Ο αγγλικός ιδιωματισμός είναι παλιός. Το OED έχει παράδειγμα από _New York Times_ του 1959 — και τα λέει όλα: Financing schools has become a problem about equal to having an elephant in the living room. It's so big you just can't ignore it.

Σήμερα τα περισσότερα παραδείγματα αναφέρονται σε _elephant in the room_. Είναι το πρόβλημα που όλοι κάνουν ότι δεν το βλέπουν, που όμως δεν μπορούν να το αγνοήσουν, γιατί είναι μεγάλο και μες στα πόδια τους. 

Ήδη έχουμε αρκετά παραδείγματα χρήσης στα ελληνικά, κάποια με «σαλόνι» και άλλα με «δωμάτιο».

Υπάρχει επίσης, στα αμερικάνικα αγγλικά κυρίως, η έκφραση _*an 800-pound gorilla*_ (γράφεται και _800-lb gorilla_), που κανονικά περιγράφει μια δεσπόζουσα παρουσία, ένα άτομο κ.λπ. που κυριαρχεί στο χώρο του, έναν κολοσσό του χώρου. Κάπου κάπου μπερδεύουν τα ζώα και διαβάζουμε για _800-pound gorilla in the room_ (ή μια από τις παραλλαγές), οπότε ερχόμαστε στην προηγούμενη περίπτωση. Ας μη μεταφραστεί σε κάτι με γορίλα στα ελληνικά, ας μείνουμε στον ελέφαντα. :)

Σύνδεσμοι:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/800_lb_gorilla
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=800-pound gorilla
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elephant_in_the_room


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 25, 2009)

Εγώ επίσης το ξέρω ως "pink elephant in the room".


----------



## Theseus (Mar 22, 2012)

*The elephant in the room/corner*

Ελέφαντας στο δωμάτιο
Ο ελέφαντας μέσα στο δωμάτιο (επίσης ελέφαντας στο σαλόνι, ελέφαντας στη γωνία) ένα αγγλικό ιδίωμα που σημαίνει ένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα που ο καθένας γνωρίζει πολύ καλά, αλλά την ίδια στιγμή αισθάνεται ότι να μιλάει κανείς γι' αυτό είναι ένα είδος ταμπού (διότι γνωρίζει το πρόβλημα είναι δύσκολο να το λύσει).

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elephant_in_the_room
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/elephant-in-the-room.html
Say you are having an office meeting. The person giving the presentation is talking about increasing producitivty. Yesterday everyone found out there are going to be big lay-offs. That is the elephant in the room, no one is discussing it but it's on everyone's minds. It affects what is going on at the time too because who cares about increasing productivity if they are going to be fired.
Another example is imagine your sister cheated on her husband and had a baby who is dark brown and they are a Caucasian couple. That would be *the elephant in the room*. No one wants to talk about it but it's on everyone's mind.
--In many philosophical discussions most people ignore the very important question of the existence of God. It has become *the elephant in the room.*:down:


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2012)

...
elephant in the living room, elephant in the room = ελέφαντας στο σαλόνι, ελέφαντας στο δωμάτιο 


Elephant in the room - Richard Walters


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 22, 2012)

Isn't this similar to the hot potato nobody wants to touch? Or to the taboo subject? In Greece we say θέμα ταμπού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2012)

It's not just taboo but a very obvious thing everyone knows about but also everyone is hesitant to talk about.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2012)

Elephant in the room: κάνουμε ότι «δεν τον βλέπουμε» επειδή είναι κάτι που κανένας δεν θέλει να συζητήσει.
Hot potato: πρόβλημα που κανένας δεν θέλει να πιάσει γιατί θα καεί.
Taboo (subject): κάτι που οι κοινωνικές συμβάσεις μάς επιβάλλουν να αποφεύγουμε σαν θέμα συζήτησης. Δεν αποκλείεται ωστόσο σε μια παρέα, σε μια ομάδα, κάτι να γίνει taboo και, όταν μαζευόμαστε και το αποφεύγουμε, είναι elephant in the room.

While pushing the boundaries of taste and decency, Ireland has touched on the most taboo of subjects, the Northern Ireland elephant in the room.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/artsextra/2011/10/post.shtml

There is a taboo on mentioning the elephant in the room, human overfertility and overpopulation. The Guardian continues the silence.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2011/jun/18/community-africa-conservation


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2012)

Δεν παίζουν κάπου, κάπως και οι _ιερές αγελάδες_; Το θέμα της διαφθοράς στις τοπικές κοινωνίες είναι ιερή αγελάδα...


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2012)

Όχι, μόνο το μέγεθος κανονικά, όχι το «ιερός».
Και οι «ιερές αγελάδες» είναι τα άτομα που αφήνουμε ήσυχα και δεν τους κάνουμε επιθέσεις· δεν είναι τα θέματα-ταμπού. Νομίζω.


----------



## tzot (Oct 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει επίσης, στα αμερικάνικα αγγλικά κυρίως, η έκφραση _*an 800-pound gorilla*_ (γράφεται και _800-lb gorilla_), που κανονικά περιγράφει μια δεσπόζουσα παρουσία, ένα άτομο κ.λπ. που κυριαρχεί στο χώρο του, έναν κολοσσό του χώρου.


Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει άλλη συζήτηση για την έκφραση εδώ, αλλά μια έκφραση που έχω βρει για το 800-pound gorilla και έχει ταιριάξει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είναι «το βαρύ πυροβολικό».


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2014)

Πράγματι, ταιριάζει στα παραδείγματα. Ορίστε και το καλό λήμμα στο Urban:

*800-pound gorilla*
An overbearing entity in a specific industry or sphere of activity. A seemingly unbeatable presence always to be reckoned with, whose experience, influence, and skill threatens to defeat competitors with little effort.
_In the software industry, Microsoft would be considered the 800-pound gorilla.
The New York Yankees or Manchester United might be considered the 800-pound gorillas of their respective sports. _
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=800-pound+gorilla


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 24, 2014)

Interesting topic, indeed.
To begin with, let me make clear to the perplexed neophyte that no attempt whatsoever, express or implied, is being made here to suggest that there is any similarity, real or perceived, between the two idioms discussed above.

In other words, better yet _in these exact words_, the two are neither synonymous nor interchangeable by any stretch of the imagination.

Therefore, I can't afford to--nor should I--address both of them here. 
I consider the "gorilla" bit as a separate thread of its own. 

But that's me. If someone else wants to discuss both idioms at once and can do so without confusing the reader, by all means, be my guest!

I don't have a prepared reply to Nickel's original question. Not yet, that is. But I'm on it (think _κρύβομαι πίσω από το δάκτυλό μου? αποφεύγω το επίμαχο ζήτημα? ή έστω να αναγνωρίσω την ύπαρξή του?_). 

For now, I just wanted to clarify the issues first and refine our focus: I believe it is best to discuss idioms one at a time.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> For now, I just wanted to clarify the issues first and refine our focus: I believe it is best to discuss idioms one at a time.



Ναι, οπωσδήποτε, αν και δεν είμαστε δογματικοί σ' αυτά. Αναφέρθηκε πάντως εδώ ο γορίλας επειδή οι Αγγλοσάξονες κάνουν το λάθος και μιλάνε για «800-pound gorilla in the room» (αν κι εγώ τα λατρεύω αυτά τα μπερδέματα, σαν τις μπερδεμένες ελληνικές παροιμίες, π.χ. το καλό το παλικάρι γεμίζει το σακούλι  ).


----------



## daeman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gorillas in the midst, gorillas in the mist. :laugh:


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 25, 2014)

OK folks, let's not literally ignore the elephant in _this_ room.

We're on page 2 of this thread already, and we still haven't tackled the "elephant in the room" in Greek. Time to get to work. Let's try rendering it, however imperfectly, for future searches.

Earlier today, I promised Nickel a prepared reply. Here it is:

_Τυφλή και αποσπασματική αντιγραφή φράσεων από:_
Γκλόζμπι

Finally, Mr Orbán I want to say something about the elephant in the room.	
Τέλος, κύριε Orbán, θα ήθελα να αναφέρω κάτι για το κυρίαρχο σήμερα θέμα σε αυτήν την Αίθουσα.

But let us not dodge the elephant in the room: 
Ας μην κρυβόμαστε, όμως, πίσω από το δάκτυλό μας:

We can all agree on that, but the one thing - the elephant in the room - that nobody has talked about 
Συμφωνούμε όλοι επ' αυτού, το μοναδικό πράγμα όμως - το βασικό πρόβλημα- για το οποίο δεν μίλησε κανείς 

[...] failing to mention the giant elephant in the room, which is that the globe has not actually warmed for the past 10 years.

[...] χωρίς να αναφέρεται στην προφανή αλήθεια, που είναι ότι, στην πραγματικότητα, η θερμοκρασία του πλανήτη δεν έχει αυξηθεί την τελευταία δεκαετία.

[...] my final comments on the 'elephant in the room'
[...] καταληκτική μου ομιλία στο μείζον ζήτημα 

this is the elephant in the room, and it is called the European Constitution.
είναι το ζήτημα που κανείς δεν θέλει να αγγίξει, και αποκαλείται Ευρωπαϊκό Σύνταγμα.

there are nine other elephants in the room.
υπάρχουν εννέα ακόμη κυρίαρχα θέματα στην Αίθουσα.

we have overlooked the real elephant in the room - the global food crisis.
παραβλέψαμε το πραγματικό πρόβλημα - την παγκόσμια επισιτιστική κρίση.

The elephant in the room is a concern that 
H βαριά ατμόσφαιρα που υπάρχει στην Αίθουσα οφείλεται σε μια ανησυχία ότι
---

και ένα μονάχα από EUR-lex
— having regard to the 2010 OECD report entitled ‘The elephant in the room: the need to deal with what banks do’,
— έχοντας υπόψη την έκθεση του ΟΟΣΑ, του 2010, με τίτλο «The elephant in the room: the need to deal with what banks do – Ο ελέφαντας στο δωμάτιο: η ανάγκη να ασχοληθούμε με τη δράση των τραπεζών»,
---

Now, let's not forget that Greek has its own ways of describing such realities.
One of them (my favorite) is the phrase «ακανθώδες ζήτημα»!

ΛΚΝ
ακανθώδης -ης -ες [akanθóδis] Ε11 : 1.(λόγ.) αγκαθωτός. 2. (μτφ.) που παρουσιάζει αιχμές, δύσκολα σημεία στα οποία πρέπει να δοθεί ιδιαίτερη προσοχή, για να μη δημιουργηθούν αντιδράσεις: _Aποφύγαμε να θίξουμε το ακανθώδες ζήτημα των οικονομικών μας απαιτήσεων_. || ~ πορεία / δρόμος, διαδικασία που παρουσιάζει πολλές δυσκολίες, πολλά εμπόδια. 

More examples of usage at Αποστολή στα Σώματα ibid.

Please note that when searched as a literal translation, the phrase «ο ελέφαντας στο δωμάτιο» won't pop up on Google results until after page 7!

“Ανακαλύπτοντας τον ελέφαντα” οδηγός εκπαιδευτικού διαχείρισης της διαφορετικότητας-υλικό


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 25, 2014)

tzot said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει άλλη συζήτηση για την έκφραση εδώ, αλλά μια έκφραση που έχω βρει για το 800-pound gorilla και έχει ταιριάξει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είναι «το βαρύ πυροβολικό».



That's a great one to use!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2014)

Εξαιρετική δουλειά, Παράκτιε, που μου δίνει την ευκαιρία να παρεκτρέψω αυτό το νήμα για άλλη μια φορά, προτείνοντας τη συζήτηση του θέματος «Πόση βάση πρέπει να δίνουμε σε συλλογές μεταφραστικών σωμάτων όπως το Glosbe και τα όμοιά του;» (Μην ανησυχείς, αν φουσκώσει _αυτό_ το κύμα θα το μεταφέρουμε αλλού.) Διαπιστώνω ότι λειτουργούν ολοένα και περισσότερο σαν οιονεί ελεγμένες και καρατσεκαρισμένες μεταφραστικές μνήμες —που δεν είναι— με όλα τα πιθανά προβλήματα που απορρέουν από αυτό. 

Η προσωπική μου εμπειρία, κυρίως από την αναζήτηση τυπικών φράσεων και εκφράσεων στα ελληνογερμανικά και γερμανοελληνικά σώματα, είναι μάλλον αρνητική. Άλλωστε υπήρξε και το θεματάκι με εκείνη την λίγο άστοχη μετάφραση από το Αθηναϊκό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων που είχε βασιστεί σε ανάλογα ευρήματα. Αλλά και εδώ, για παράδειγμα, η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι οι αποδόσεις δεν επιδιώκουν και δεν αντιστοιχούν στην «καλύτερη δυνατή» απόδοση αλλά στη «σωστή» (με την έννοια ότι πλησιάζουν στο ζουμί σε μεγάλο ποσοστό και, τουλάχιστον, δεν βάζουν ελέφαντες να χορεύουν στη σάλα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2014)

Να επιστρέψω τώρα και στην ουσία. Για πόσο να παραβλέπω τον ελέφαντα σε αυτό το νήμα;

Η συλλογή που έκανε τον κόπο να συγκεντρώσει ο φίλτατος CoastalFog συρρικνώνεται στα εξής δείγματα:

κυρίαρχο θέμα
μην κρυβόμαστε, όμως, πίσω από το δάκτυλό μας
το βασικό πρόβλημα 
στην προφανή αλήθεια
μείζον ζήτημα 
το ζήτημα που κανείς δεν θέλει να αγγίξει
ακόμη εννέα κυρίαρχα θέματα
το πραγματικό πρόβλημα
βαριά ατμόσφαιρα 
Ο ελέφαντας στο δωμάτιο

Πέντε ή έξι από αυτά είναι συμφράσεις με συνδυαστικές παραλλαγές των επιθέτων κύριο/μέγιστο/μείζον/πραγματικό και των ουσιαστικών πρόβλημα/θέμα/ζήτημα/ερώτημα (και σε αυτές εντάσσεται, κτγμ, και το «ακανθώδες ζήτημα»). Οι προσπάθειες απόδοσης με χρήση κάποιου ιδιωματισμού είναι εκείνο το «ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας» και η «βαριά ατμόσφαιρα», μαζί και με την απευθείας απόδοση «ελέφαντας στο δωμάτιο» (που προσωπικά θεωρώ άστοχη, κυρίως γιατί μπορεί εύκολα να προκαλέσει σύγχυση με τον «ταύρο εν υαλοπωλείω»). Η «προφανής αλήθεια» και «το ζήτημα που κανείς δεν θέλει να αγγίξει» μου φαίνονται αποδόσεις που ενδεχομένως είναι ταιριαστές στο περιβάλλον τους, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορούσε να γενικευτεί η χρήση τους για τη συγκεκριμένη φράση.

Αν δεχτούμε λοιπόν ότι καταρχήν έχουμε μια σειρά από ικανοποιητικές λύσεις (από τους συνδυασμούς ακανθώδες/κύριο/μέγιστο/μείζον/πραγματικό και πρόβλημα/θέμα/ζήτημα/ερώτημα κλπ), η αναζήτησή μας θα στραφεί στη δυνατότητα να εντοπίσουμε ιδιωματικές αποδόσεις στα ελληνικά.

Μια στιγμή, όμως. Αποτελούν πραγματικά ικανοποιητική λύση οι διάφοροι συνδυασμοί; Όλα αυτά τα _major issues_ και _thorny subjects_ και _main questions_ αποδίδουν άραγε την εκπληκτική εικόνα ενός ελέφαντα μπροστά στα μάτια μας που δεν τον βλέπει κανείς; Αποδίδουν την εθελοτυφλία των παρατηρητών ή είναι απλώς μια διαπιστωτική πράξη για τα κιλά του ελέφαντα;

Γι' αυτό, πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι η προσπάθεια με το «ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάκτυλό μας» μου φαίνεται ότι κινείται προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Δεν είναι εύκολο να βρούμε απόλυτα αντίστοιχο ιδιωματισμό, αλλά ίσως πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε ότι ο συγκεκριμένος αποδίδεται πλήρως στα ελληνικά όταν η διαπίστωση για τον όγκο του ελέφαντα εισάγεται από τη διαπιστωτική πράξη της εθελοτυφλίας, όπου μπορούμε να αναζητήσουμε και κάτι ιδιωματικό. Μερικά παραδείγματα (κατασκευασμένα, φυσικά):

_Ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας και ας ασχοληθούμε με το ακανθώδες ζήτημα...
Το θέμα είναι να μην εθελοτυφλούμε αλλά να εγκύψουμε στο μείζον πρόβλημα:...
Κύριοι συνάδελφοι, ήρθε η ώρα να μπει τέλος στις καντρίλιες και να μιλήσουμε για την αληθινή ουσία του θέματος.
Ας σταματήσουμε να παίζουμε τις κουμπάρες για να μπούμε στο ψητό. _(ΟΚ, χαμηλό ρέτζιστερ σε αυτό το τελευταίο, μην το χρησιμοποιήσετε για απόδοση πρακτικών της ΕΕ)


----------



## Earion (Oct 25, 2014)

Καλημέρα Δόκτορα. Απ' όσα έχω διαβάσει μέχρι τώρα σ' αυτό το νήμα ένα μου ταιριάζει, αυτό που το είπες αμέσως πιο πάνω (το είπε κι ο Νίκελ την αρχή): *εθελοτυφλία*. 

(Επιτέλους κάποιος χάιδεψε μια προβοσκίδα εδώ μέσα). ;)


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 25, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εξαιρετική δουλειά, Παράκτιε, που μου δίνει την ευκαιρία να παρεκτρέψω αυτό το νήμα για άλλη μια φορά, προτείνοντας τη συζήτηση του θέματος «Πόση βάση πρέπει να δίνουμε σε συλλογές μεταφραστικών σωμάτων όπως το Glosbe και τα όμοιά του;» (Μην ανησυχείς, αν φουσκώσει _αυτό_ το κύμα θα το μεταφέρουμε αλλού.)



PROPOSED THREAD : Evaluating Internet search results

Thanks much, doc. I think your question is a significant one and deserves a separate thread of its own. Do we filter what we read? Or just adopt them as gospel truths "because...it's on the Internet" as some people dare claim!

In my view, a rendition is as good as the facts that support it. Therefore, each translator's scope of literacy coupled with personal discretion, if any, is the ultimate difference maker.

Again, a related thread would be well deserved! Anyone interested?

UPCOMING THREAD: Malapropisms
If there isn't one here already, I'll be posting this soon motivated by both Nickel's and Doc's latest comments ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 25, 2014)

Το καλό που έχουν πηγές όπως το glosbe είναι το εύρος χρήσης, όπου μπορείς να δεις αν κάτι όντως κάθεται καλά και κατά πόσο ταιριάζει σ' αυτό που έχεις να μεταφράσεις. Φυσικά είναι αυτονόητο ότι ο καθένας πρέπει να εφαρμόζει την προσωπική μεταφραστική του αντίληψη στο κατά πόσο είναι εύστοχη και φυσική μια απόδοση.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 25, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια στιγμή, όμως. Αποτελούν πραγματικά ικανοποιητική λύση οι διάφοροι συνδυασμοί; Όλα αυτά τα _major issues_ και _thorny subjects_ και _main questions_ αποδίδουν άραγε την εκπληκτική εικόνα ενός ελέφαντα μπροστά στα μάτια μας που δεν τον βλέπει κανείς; Αποδίδουν την εθελοτυφλία των παρατηρητών ή είναι απλώς μια διαπιστωτική πράξη για τα κιλά του ελέφαντα;
> 
> Γι' αυτό, πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι η προσπάθεια με το «ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάκτυλό μας» μου φαίνεται ότι κινείται προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Δεν είναι εύκολο να βρούμε απόλυτα αντίστοιχο ιδιωματισμό, αλλά ίσως πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε ότι ο συγκεκριμένος αποδίδεται πλήρως στα ελληνικά όταν η διαπίστωση για τον όγκο του ελέφαντα εισάγεται από τη διαπιστωτική πράξη της εθελοτυφλίας, όπου μπορούμε να αναζητήσουμε και κάτι ιδιωματικό.



Αυτό ακριβώς :up:


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2014)

Να προσθέσουμε:
το ακανθώδες ζήτημα / την πικρή αλήθεια *που επιμένουμε να αγνοούμε*

Και, ναι, να ξεκινήσουμε νήμα για τις διαδικτυακές μεταφραστικές μνήμες (καλές αν ξέρεις να πετάς, κάκιστες αν δεν ξέρεις να ξεδιαλέγεις).


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2014)

Αντίστοιχο ιδιωματισμό δε νομίζω ότι θα βρούμε, πάντως εγώ σκέφτηκα το γνωστό: _ο κόσμος το'χει τούμπανο κι αυτός κρυφό καμάρι_, που περιγράφει παρόμοιες καταστάσεις εθελοτυφλίας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2014)

Ακόμα μια διατύπωση που θα ταίριαζε:
Αν συνεχίσουμε, πάντως, να μη βλέπουμε το πρόβλημα κατάματα...


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 25, 2014)

SBE said:


> Αντίστοιχο ιδιωματισμό δε νομίζω ότι θα βρούμε, πάντως εγώ σκέφτηκα το γνωστό: _ο κόσμος το'χει τούμπανο κι αυτός κρυφό καμάρι_, που περιγράφει παρόμοιες καταστάσεις εθελοτυφλίας.



Αχ! Με πρόλαβες :angry:

By the way, πώς σας φαίνονται τα _στρουθοκαμηλισμός_, _στρουθοκαμηλίζω_;

στρουθοκαμηλίζω: αγνοώ ηθελημένα ή προσποιητά έναν (υπαρκτό) κίνδυνο, αποφεύγω να τον αντιμετωπίσω: _H κυβέρνηση στρουθοκαμηλίζει στα εθνικά θέματα._

στρουθοκαμηλισμός: ενέργεια, συμπεριφορά, που χαρακτηρίζεται από ηθελημένη ή προσποιητή άγνοια ενός (υπαρκτού) κινδύνου: _Tακτική / πολιτική στρουθοκαμηλισμού._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2014)

ΟΚ, να συμφωνήσουμε ότι _στρουθοκαμηλισμός_ είναι *και* όταν αγνοούμε τον ελέφαντα στο δωμάτιο. Συγγνώμη: τον ποιον στο πού;


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2014)

Ναι, Υπάρχει ταύτιση του _εθελοτυφλισμού_ με τον _στρουθοκαμηλισμό_.
Σχετικό νήμα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?382-στρουθοκαμηλικός-head-in-the-sand-ostrich-like

Το ΛΚΝ έχει μείνει στο:
*στρουθοκαμηλισμός* ο : ενέργεια, συμπεριφορά, που χαρακτηρίζεται από ηθελημένη ή προσποιητή άγνοια ενός (υπαρκτού) κινδύνου: _Tακτική / πολιτική στρουθοκαμηλισμού_.
[λόγ. στρουθοκάμηλ(ος) -ισμός μτφρδ. γαλλ. politique de l΄autruche & αγγλ. ostrichism (από το μύθο πως η στρουθοκάμηλος κρύβει το κεφάλι της στην άμμο, όταν δει κίνδυνο)] 

Στο ΛΝΕΓ έχει εκσυγχρονιστεί η σημασία:
η τάση να προσποιείται κανείς ότι αγνοεί ή δεν βλέπει ένα πρόβλημα, αντί να φροντίσει να το αντιμετωπίσει


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2014)

Αυτά θα τα αποδίδαμε ως _pretending not to see the elephant in the room_, όχι; Επομένως, μας ενδιαφέρει το αντικείμενο της εθελοτυφλίας και του στρουθοκαμηλισμού, σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2014)

Ο στρουθοκαμηλισμός αρχικά αφορούσε προσωπικό ρίσκο. Τώρα έχει φτάσει να σημαίνει να κρύβεσαι (ο ένας) από τα προβλήματα γενικά. Όταν είναι κάτι που κάνεις μαζί με άλλους, τότε φτάνουμε στον ελέφαντα που όλοι κάνουν ότι δεν τον βλέπουν.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> Και, ναι, να ξεκινήσουμε νήμα για τις διαδικτυακές μεταφραστικές μνήμες (καλές αν ξέρεις να πετάς, κάκιστες αν δεν ξέρεις να ξεδιαλέγεις).


Το ίδιο ισχύει και με τα λεξικά, νομίζω: αν δεν έχεις εικόνα από το συγκείμενο και απλώς χρησιμοποιείς τον πρώτο ορισμό, τότε έχεις εξίσου κακά αποτελέσματα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2014)

Μα το ποιά έκφραση θα διαλέξουμε εξαρτάται από το τι θέλουμε να πούμε. 
Αν θες να μεταφράσεις π.χ. το they are ignoring the elephant in the room ο στρουθοκαμηλισμός, η εθελοτυφλία, το κρυφό καμάρι κλπ μια χαρά ταιριάζουν. Και πιάνουν και λιγότερο χώρο. 
Αν θες να πεις let's now talk about the elephant in the room το φλέγον ζήτημα, το οφθαλμοφανές κλπ ταιριάζουν. 
Μία έκφραση και για τα δύο, γιατί;


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 25, 2014)

SBE said:


> Μα το ποιά έκφραση θα διαλέξουμε εξαρτάται από το τι θέλουμε να πούμε.
> Αν θες να μεταφράσεις π.χ. το they are ignoring the elephant in the room ο στρουθοκαμηλισμός, η εθελοτυφλία, το κρυφό καμάρι κλπ μια χαρά ταιριάζουν. Και πιάνουν και λιγότερο χώρο.
> Αν θες να πεις let's now talk about the elephant in the room το φλέγον ζήτημα, το οφθαλμοφανές κλπ ταιριάζουν.
> Μία έκφραση και για τα δύο, γιατί;



No reason really. There's no one-size-fits-all answer anyway.
This is why I said earlier that the right choice of words is up to the translator's personal discretion. As such, renditions of the same idiom may need to vary or adjust accordingly on a case by case basis.

That said, I'm not sure how the meaning of _o κόσμος το'χει τούμπανο κι εμείς κρυφό καμάρι_ could be applied to _the elephant in the room_.

Notably, _εθελοτυφλώ, στρουθοκαμηλίζω_ will also work for a similar idiom, i.e., _bury one's head in the sand_


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 8, 2014)

...


----------



## Themis (Nov 8, 2014)

Έξοχο, Ντόμινε.
No elephant is an island, entire of itself...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2020)

...
Elephant in the dining room


----------

